# Vostok Vs Vostok Europe



## Kutusov

Hi everyone,

I'm new here so expect very basic questions :blush2:

What's the relation between Vostok and Vostok Europe? I assume it's not the same brand and maybe Vostok Europe is a capitalization of comunism...? (Lenin, turn in your grave!!)

Cheers!


----------



## funtimefrankie

I might be wrong and stand corrected if I am but Vostok Europe was set up to make the brand more appealing to a global market. Also I think and again I may be wrong but the Europe brand seems to be designed more for the world market and are a bit more fashionable. I've a Vostok N1 and it doesn't feel like it's made of pig iron and doesn't have that feel that it was nailed together, more it was made with cobwebs and caressed together between the thighs of dusky maidens....... Saying that its a nice watch and whilst not the best time keeper I have does have a charm of it's own.

Frank


----------



## Kutusov

Thanks! The reason I've asked is because I saw exacly that watch you have and it caught my eye. I think there are several colours of the N1? The one I'm talking about is the 24262204097b (?), black case and bracelet and red dial. It looks amazing and very different from the "T-34S" amphibia ones.

Oh, and the TU-144 also looks really nice!


----------



## funtimefrankie

Oh they are nice and ok value for money. The only thing that I don't really like about mine is there is no weight to it and no quick set date. But neither of those things would stop me buying another one.

Frank


----------



## dapper

'Vostok' & 'Vostok Europe' are two different watch companies.

'Vostok' (Ð'Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ðº) is a Russian watch brand produced in Chistopol.

'Vostok Europe' is a brand made by the Lithuanian company Koliz Vostok using modified Vostok Russia movements


----------



## funtimefrankie

dapper said:


> 'Vostok' & 'Vostok Europe' are two different watch companies.
> 
> 'Vostok' (Ð'Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ðº) is a Russian watch brand produced in Chistopol.
> 
> 'Vostok Europe' is a brand made by the Lithuanian company Koliz Vostok using modified Vostok Russia movements


Well I said correct me if I'm wrong and I stand corrected. :notworthy:


----------



## ibaranenko

funtimefrankie said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Vostok' & 'Vostok Europe' are two different watch companies.
> 
> 'Vostok' (Ð'Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ðº) is a Russian watch brand produced in Chistopol.
> 
> 'Vostok Europe' is a brand made by the Lithuanian company Koliz Vostok using modified Vostok Russia movements
> 
> 
> 
> Well I said correct me if I'm wrong and I stand corrected. :notworthy:
Click to expand...

Both are very good brands...the only bad thing with them is the fact that their movements doesn't have quickday set and is a pain in the neck!


----------



## Kutusov

Vostok Europe is a bit expensive, with prices arround 250â‚¬ for the N1 and the Tu-144... do you think they are fair prices for this kind of watches?


----------



## Steve's Dad

Don't know much about current prices, but I like them. Vostok are one of the few diminishing mechanical movement makers.

These watches actually have a semi-quickset date. You wind the hour hand past midnight to about 3 then backwind to about 9 and so on.

Why not start off with an Vostok Amphibia (very inexpensive) and see how you get on with it?


----------



## dapper

Kutusov said:


> Vostok Europe is a bit expensive, with prices arround 250â‚¬ for the N1 and the Tu-144... do you think they are fair prices for this kind of watches?


VE have some great original designs. I've not had the models you listed but had two others & was impressed with the build quality & finish. I think the prices are ok though they don't seem to hold their value very well for 'flipping'.

As ibaranenko says, the date setting is a bit tedious but at least it's 'semi-quickset' so could be worse









Edit: I see Steve's Dad explained the semi-quickset well :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

@ Steve's dad....

Yeah, I want a Russian Amphibia... the more I look at them, the more the idea is crawling under my skin....


----------



## Bish

If you want a 'hefty' watch go for the Energia. this is the Teal colour and it has a half showcase back. (if you want to see the back let me know and I'll stick a picture up). It weighs 236 grams which is just over half a pound in old money. and thats after I've taken 3 links out...


----------



## louiswu

That surely is a hefty watch, and very nice too.

Here's my tiny (tinny) modern Vostok Amphibia in comparison..










Looks like the VE used half the former Eastern-bloc's annual steel production, whereas the Amphibia used all the tincan off-cuts.

Still.. I like the Amphibia and it was cheap as chips.


----------



## Bish

louiswu said:


> That surely is a hefty watch, and very nice too.
> 
> Here's my tiny (tinny) modern Vostok Amphibia in comparison..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the VE used half the former Eastern-bloc's annual steel production, whereas the Amphibia used all the tincan off-cuts.
> 
> Still.. I like the Amphibia and it was cheap as chips.


Thats still a nice watch, I've got one of those myself. really nice shade of blue.


----------



## Kutusov

Bish said:


> If you want a 'hefty' watch go for the Energia. this is the Teal colour and it has a half showcase back. (if you want to see the back let me know and I'll stick a picture up). It weighs 236 grams which is just over half a pound in old money. and thats after I've taken 3 links out...


Like someone already said... I don't know if I love it or hate it but I think I love it!

Please do let us see other pictures! That watch is really something else!

Cheers!


----------



## Bish

Kutusov said:


> Bish said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a 'hefty' watch go for the Energia. this is the Teal colour and it has a half showcase back. (if you want to see the back let me know and I'll stick a picture up). It weighs 236 grams which is just over half a pound in old money. and thats after I've taken 3 links out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like someone already said... I don't know if I love it or hate it but I think I love it!
> 
> Please do let us see other pictures! That watch is really something else!
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

as promised, a couple more photos of my Energia.


----------



## Kutusov

Bish said:


> cruise61/Watches/VostokEuropeback.jpg


Thanks, great pics! Looks fantastic! What's the price on one of those?


----------



## Bish

Kutusov said:


> Bish said:
> 
> 
> 
> cruise61/Watches/VostokEuropeback.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, great pics! Looks fantastic! What's the price on one of those?
Click to expand...

They're a bit difficult to find in britain here, dont know what it's like where you are,

so you generally have to find them on the net. the average price is about 485gbp.

I paid 171gbp for mine (new) from an ebay seller in the US that goes by the name of 'bidfortime'.

it's usually worth hanging on to see if she gets some more in.


----------



## Kutusov

Bish said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bish said:
> 
> 
> 
> cruise61/Watches/VostokEuropeback.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, great pics! Looks fantastic! What's the price on one of those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're a bit difficult to find in britain here, dont know what it's like where you are,
> 
> so you generally have to find them on the net. the average price is about 485gbp.
> 
> I paid 171gbp for mine (new) from an ebay seller in the US that goes by the name of 'bidfortime'.
> 
> it's usually worth hanging on to see if she gets some more in.
Click to expand...

Thanks! BTW, â‚¬329 on Amazon.de... lot's of Energia and Enregia 2 over there (â‚¬349 for the Energia 2)


----------



## Bish

Kutusov said:


> Bish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bish said:
> 
> 
> 
> cruise61/Watches/VostokEuropeback.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, great pics! Looks fantastic! What's the price on one of those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're a bit difficult to find in britain here, dont know what it's like where you are,
> 
> so you generally have to find them on the net. the average price is about 485gbp.
> 
> I paid 171gbp for mine (new) from an ebay seller in the US that goes by the name of 'bidfortime'.
> 
> it's usually worth hanging on to see if she gets some more in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! BTW, â‚¬329 on Amazon.de... lot's of Energia and Enregia 2 over there (â‚¬349 for the Energia 2)
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info, I'll go and have a look, I quite fancy one of the Energia 2's.

Think I read somewhere they're supposed to be a bit heavier than the Mk 1.

Post a picture if you get one..


----------



## Kutusov

Thanks for the info, I'll go and have a look, I quite fancy one of the Energia 2's.

Think I read somewhere they're supposed to be a bit heavier than the Mk 1.

Post a picture if you get one..


----------



## Sancho Panza

I've just had a look on Amazon and they have the Energia with yellow insert listed at Â£224.62 but not in stock. But if you order it now, when they get it back in stock you'll get it at that price. They also list one with a green insert, also not in stock, at Â£325.


----------



## Kutusov

Sancho Panza said:


> I've just had a look on Amazon and they have the Energia with yellow insert listed at Â£224.62 but not in stock. But if you order it now, when they get it back in stock you'll get it at that price. They also list one with a green insert, also not in stock, at Â£325.


Which Amazon have you looked? They are all in stock over at Amazon.de...


----------



## Sancho Panza

Kutusov said:


> Sancho Panza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just had a look on Amazon and they have the Energia with yellow insert listed at Â£224.62 but not in stock. But if you order it now, when they get it back in stock you'll get it at that price. They also list one with a green insert, also not in stock, at Â£325.
> 
> 
> 
> Which Amazon have you looked? They are all in stock over at Amazon.de...
Click to expand...

Amazon UK


----------



## Kutusov

Well, now you know.... :grin: Lots of other Vostok Europe over at the germans too.

Cheers!


----------

